# ...gagawin ko maging maligaya...



## MickyS

Need some help with this one...

walang anuman lahat gagawin ko maging maligaya lang kayo ng sis ko kahit ano gagawin ko.

I think it is something like...

"Welcome.  I will do all I can to make you and my sister happy."

...although there are some twists and turns that confound me more than a little.

Thanks in advance for the help!

Micky


----------



## DotterKat

You got the gist right. The little bit of redundancy at the end could have made it appear more complicated than it is. The lack of punctuation did not help either.

Walang anuman. Lahat gagawin ko maging maligaya lang kayo ng sis ko. Kahit ano gagawin ko.

_You're welcome/ It was nothing at all. I will do everything just to make you and my sister happy. I will do anything (to make both of you happy)._


----------



## MickyS

As always, Dotterkat, you come through in the clutch.  I think it was the double gagawin with the lack of punctuation that had me stymied. 

  I appreciate your willingness to help in light of your busy schedule!!

Micky


----------

